# Google Wallet for Non-Sprint?



## Lumberjack (Apr 3, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Has anyone figured out how to load Google Wallet on a non-Sprint phone? I am running Gummy 1.2.2 on my Verizon Galaxy Nexus and would love a chance to run Google Wallet with my NFC.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?dbycouysmuylurt
Install as regular APK, let it have superuser permissions when it asks.


----------



## Stratus (May 22, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> http://www.mediafire...dbycouysmuylurt
> Install as regular APK, let it have superuser permissions when it asks.


Work great, thanks! Anyway to ensure latest updates?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Stratus said:


> Work great, thanks! Anyway to ensure latest updates?


 Unfortunately, not. For me it does not show up in Google play. I have heard that it does for other people though.


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 3, 2012)

Got it installed. I'll give it a test hopefully tomorrow. Does not show up in Google Play, Running Gummy-toro v1.2.2 Thank you!


----------

